# 3600mhz ram running at 3200mhz but bios says its running 3600mhz XMP (ASUS z390 gaming-f)



## PeterX9 (Apr 16, 2020)

I turned on XMP (3600mhz cl16) in the bios but after booting to windows all i see is 3200mhz everywhere(cpu-z,windows task manager etc). The ram kit is capable of running 3600mhz xmp according to g.skill website too What am i missing?

RAM: G skill tridentz neo 3600mhz cl16 32gb (2x16gb)
MOB: ASUS z390-gaming-f
CPU: 9600k


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Have you tried inputting the Ram values manually?
It might be a limitation of the CPU which is 2666, XMP may be limited to 3200.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2020)

Pics please... cpuz memory and spd tabs.

Be sure the motherboard is using the latest bios.


----------



## PeterX9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Pictures:
Also if that helps: my previous ram was a 3200mhz cl16 kit (16gb) and all i did was replace the ram (no clean OS install).


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2020)

Did you add to it or replace both 3200mhz sticks? Pic of Spd tab of slot 4, plz...
...and again... did you flash to the latest bios?

To be clear, the cpu supprts up to 2666. However after that is overclocking. There isnt an XMP limit of 3200 unless that is the limit for the board (it isnt...supports well over 4k...). 

The Neo sticks are also 'made' for AMD (but still should work properly). Again, flash to the latest bios and try again. If that doesnt work, set the memory speed, those 4 primary timings, and the voltage manually and see if that works.


----------



## PeterX9 (Apr 17, 2020)

I am running the latest 1401 bios, i replaced them in a kit (from 2x8 to 2x16) on (the same) slot2 and slot 4. Slot 2 and slot 4 has the same values.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2020)

Ok.. so try setting them manually and report back (you can do two things at once before you reply, lol). 

If I was you, maybe I would consider returning the 'made for amd' sticks for sticks on the motherboard's QVL list if setting them manually doesn't work.


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Apr 17, 2020)

Just an imho not backed up by too much experience with Intel, but shouldn't sticks "made for AMD" work just as fine if not better on Intel? I mean, afaik the whole point, back when this marketing thing started, was to separate ICs which held up to high-freq. XMP profiles on Ryzen from those that were iffy... wasn't it?

Oh, and two more tricks... silly but who knows  Load BIOS defaults, or even do a barrel roll jumper trick, if you haven't already.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2020)

Raven Rampkin said:


> Just an imho not backed up by too much experience with Intel, *but shouldn't sticks "made for AMD" work just as fine* if not better on Intel? I mean, afaik the whole point, back when this marketing thing started, was to separate ICs which held up to high-freq. XMP profiles on Ryzen from those that were iffy... wasn't it?


Yep... and that was mentioned earlier as well.


EarthDog said:


> The Neo sticks are also 'made' for AMD (but still should work properly).


I don't think IC's have anything to do with it, however. Just the timings and speeds programmed for XMP. Intel typically will work with anything/incompatibility is a lot more rare than with AMD.


----------



## PeterX9 (Apr 17, 2020)

So I reset all bios settings, and now i have 3600mhz but its probably have some issues since i have IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL win10 errors (but cpu-z showing 3600mhz)


----------



## xman2007 (Apr 17, 2020)

PeterX9 said:


> So I reset all bios settings, and now i have 3600mhz but its probably have some issues since i have IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL win10 errors (but cpu-z showing 3600mhz)


What voltage are they


----------



## PeterX9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Stock, or at least the bios is reading the stock values after the reset, however the asus "XMP" setting modified the main voltage to 1.35 (but nothing else changed)


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2020)

A picture is worth 1000 words.. image of the memory tab please (your working 3600 if you can get there). I want to see if it set the right timings. If not, set them manually...or, manually set them in the bios and try was mentioned earlier. 

You also may want to power down and off...and reseat the memory making sure it is secure.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 18, 2020)

PeterX9 said:


> Stock, or at least the bios is reading the stock values after the reset, however the asus "XMP" setting modified the main voltage to 1.35 (but nothing else changed)


That sounds like the correct XMP voltage for 3600MHz.


----------



## PeterX9 (Apr 30, 2020)

So, after many days of "fixing" I found out that somehow the bios didn't really "updated" for the new ram, so i had to reset the bios and then it read my new memory correctly, however I had to set the XMP profile to NON XMP values and then reapply the "new" XMP values after rebooting but now it is working steadily.

Thank you all for your inputs.


----------

